# tiebreaker



## raluca_ene14

In romanian? how can be translated?

Thank you,


----------



## farscape

Încearcă aici: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tiebreaker

Later,


----------



## Isoniahtar

Am cautat cuvântul online, şi se pare ca se zice şi tiebreaker (ca termen tehnic din sport, tenis dacă nu mă înşel), dar depinde de context - s-ar putea folosi şi joc decisiv sau un sinonim.


----------



## raluca_ene14

Da, aşa am vazut şi eu într-un articol de sport. Mulţumesc frumos,


----------



## farscape

Ce-aţi zice de arbitraj, sau ieşire din impas? Pentru tenis rămân  termenii consacraţi de tie-brake şi tiebreaker.

Later,


----------

